# Can any one identify this hull



## woodyhudson (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi I bought this model ship hull a while ago from a car boot sale and would like to complete it, can anyone identify it? I've been looking for ages, any help would be really great.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

I would have said a model based on a German vessel.


----------



## Spence B (Jun 18, 2009)

Can you give overall length and breadth of hull and length and height of deckhouse which might help


----------

